# Coopering bent laminations



## bob talk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi, i am attempting to cooper bent laminations (a curve). So basically its a barrel, but all i'nfo i've seen on barrels either involves highly industrial methods or methods where the curve is hammered into the wood after with iron rings. I'm creating a sculptural piece and i've already curved my pieces (additionally it won't create a full circle).

So i've thought of table saw, jointer, bandsaw, planer. The planer seemed the best (run the curves through on an angled wedge) but when it comes time to flip the piece and angle the other side, it is presented flat to the planer. I could conceivably make another wedge twice the angle, but any suggestions of simpler more accurate ideas?

(I also tried making a sandwhich that holds the piece at the original angle even when flipped, but there are voids created under the ends of the curved piece that the planer infeed/outfeed rollers or pushing down 'out of the way.' I could try supporting the underside with little wedges, but again, it seems maybe over complicated and inaccurate.

Thanks for any coopering advice

-t


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

It seems to me without seeing a picture of wt ur doing or trying to do...would be to hand plane the angles u want. Post some pics An Ill see if I have other ideas.


----------



## bob talk (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I think hand planing would certainly work with results as accurate as my skill, which in coopering specific angles is not yet as accurate as I would like. 

I attached an image of Joshua Enck which is a coopered curve, not precisely what i'm doing but same concepts. I've actually undergone making it using the planer and running the second bevel on a sled with twice the angle as the first. It seems to be working... but any more advice is welcome.

T


----------



## bob talk (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh and any advice on gluing a cooperage... in this case a full circle cooper with uncurved staves but with a taper (a conga like drum).

-T


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Two ways I have found that works is cut blocks that can be parallel to each other an glue the blocks with paper between ur blocks an the piece or just use ca glue its faster. after u hit off the glue blocks with a hammer. Then u can scrap the of the glue. 

The other way is to use packing tape as clamps. 

I find the glue blocks work better. 

I would love to see pics when u have it together.


----------

